# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  xin hỏi về chương trình quản lý kho bằng VB

## mathanhcong

xin chào cả nhà, mình đang phải viết chương trình quản lý ko bằng ngôn ngữ visual Basic. Mình 
mong đc diễn đàn và các bạn giúp đỡ ,có thể cho mình ý kiến về CSDL của nó, và hướng xử lý nó trong VB , cách thiết kế :
Yêu cầu : Xây dựng chương trình quản lý kho.
-Quản lý thông tin về danh mục hàng hóa trong kho, khách hàng, các phiếu nhập kho , phiếu xuất kho,....
-Xây dựng các chức năng cập nhật thông tin (nhập sửa , xóa), các chức năng xem thông tin, in báo cáo....
Mong đc diễn đàn và các bạn giúp đỡ mình để thiết kế nó .Thanks  
nếu bạn nào có bài demo cho mình xin để tham khảo thêm. Trân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## thuytrang128

mình cũng dang kiem cái này mà ko có đó
bạn nào co thì post lên di thank

----------


## bumchiu.lost

bạn phải cho mình rõ hơn về CSDL can được xây dựng. như chi tiết hơn về mỗi bảng như bảng khách hàng cần những trường nào và co yêu cầu kiểm soát gì trên đó không...v..vv

hồi âm sớm để mình xây dựng sớm cho nha
chúc bạn 1 ngày vui vẻ

----------


## haibang510

Em cung dang can de tai nay ai co gui cho em voi

----------


## vietthuongmusic

làm trên delphi với Interbase đi tôi giúp [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

